# How to degas in 1 gallon jugs ? Also 5 gall carboy ?



## Twintrades (Mar 23, 2012)

Im just getting started with all this. Whe the wine is done and sat long enuf how should i degas ? Id rather not have to buy another peic of equipment. Is there anything i could make that would work ??

Or how should i do it ?


----------



## cpfan (Mar 23, 2012)

1 gallon jug - pick it up and shake the **whatever** out of it

5 gallon jug - you should have a long wine makers stirring spoon, it will have a paddle on one end. Put it in the carboy and stir. Personally I think that round-and-round degassing is not as effective as back-and-forth (or side-to-side) actions. So do both.

There are lots of degassing threads with numerous ideas. Here's another one being commented on this evening.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/degassing-30222/

Steve


----------

